# Voom goes Ape!



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Or at least MonstersHD does... in April... So far, I see "Planet of the Apes", "Beneath the Planet of the Apes", and "Escape from the Planet of the Apes" all on MonstersHD in April.

Good stuff!

Planet of the Apes -> April 1st, 8pm (Tue)
Beneath the Planet of the Apes -> April 2nd, 8pm (Wed)
Escape from the Planet of the Apes -> April 3rd, 8pm (Thur)
Conquest of the Planet of the Apes -> April 4th, 8pm (Fri)
Battle for the Planet of the Apes -> April 5th, 2:55pm (Sat)

I also saw a preview tonight on MonstersHD that said the original Omen movie is coming on April 5th... so it looks like April is going to give us some new stuff!


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Or at least MonstersHD does... in April... So far, I see "Planet of the Apes", "Beneath the Planet of the Apes", and "Escape from the Planet of the Apes" all on MonstersHD in April.
> 
> Good stuff!


Awesome! And plenty of opportunities to record them.


----------



## IndyTim (Nov 11, 2007)

Go to www.monstershd.com and you can see what's coming up, in the video clips area, of Planet of the Apes. They will also be playing The Omen trilogy in April and Motel Hell, a classic.


----------



## bigshew (Feb 26, 2007)

Funny, when I see Monster and Ape together it reminds me of a superbowl ad.:icon_kiff


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

IndyTim said:


> Go to www.monstershd.com and you can see what's coming up, in the video clips area, of Planet of the Apes. They will also be playing The Omen trilogy in April and Motel Hell, a classic.


I'm impatiently waiting for them to put the April PDF month schedule as it sounds like this will be a good month with a bunch of new stuff... After seeing your post I went and visited hoping maybe they had also put up the April schedule, but not yet... I've seen the clips on the channel in between other movies now, so they are starting to advertise the new stuff coming up.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Planet Of The Apes was aired before, many months ago. All I remember was not being impressed with the airing. High Definition does not help all situations, it seems.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Presence said:


> Planet Of The Apes was aired before, many months ago. All I remember was not being impressed with the airing. High Definition does not help all situations, it seems.


An original 1968 print could not be very good. Even the original sound was only 4 track stereo. However, a THX laser disc was done in 1999 which appeared to have been created from a new print. So we all know that Voom's MonstersHD will have located a new print with a THX sound track. Right? Right????:eek2:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

HDMe said:


> Or at least MonstersHD does... in April... So far, I see "Planet of the Apes", "Beneath the Planet of the Apes", and "Escape from the Planet of the Apes" all on MonstersHD in April.
> 
> Good stuff!
> 
> ...


I saw this gem last night, and it's qued. I was watching Nothing but trailers on HDNET and saw a promo for Blazing Saddles! Is this a random ad? I really want to see it! Or must I check the EPG like a hawk?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> I saw this gem last night, and it's qued. I was watching Nothing but trailers on HDNET and saw a promo for Blazing Saddles! Is this a random ad? I really want to see it! Or must I check the EPG like a hawk?


I think Blazing Saddles has been on HDNet before... but typically when they air those during the trailers show it means they are coming in the next (or current if early in the month) month. I haven't seen it in the guide, but yeah I've developed a habit of checking at least every couple of days on several of the movie channels to see if there's anything good coming up.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm pretty sure everyone knows this but just in case. When I know I will be "searching" for a movie repeatedly over the next few weeks just do a search. The search stays in your history and after that you can just select search history and quickly search for that movie (takes like 10 seconds).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

dbrakob said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone knows this but just in case. When I know I will be "searching" for a movie repeatedly over the next few weeks just do a search. The search stays in your history and after that you can just select search history and quickly search for that movie (takes like 10 seconds).


Good advice!

I do this too... and I'll take it a step further if I know something is definately coming on in April but don't know the day... I'll go ahead and set a DishPass timer for it (same process as a search basically) so I'll already have a timer set to go in case I forget to search again.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

HDMe said:


> I think Blazing Saddles has been on HDNet before... but typically when they air those during the trailers show it means they are coming in the next (or current if early in the month) month. I haven't seen it in the guide, but yeah I've developed a habit of checking at least every couple of days on several of the movie channels to see if there's anything good coming up.


Fargo is coming on HDNET on Saturday April 5th. I read a few months ago Fargo was coming to STARZ. It was on FLIX for months & months. These channels must take turns carrying stuff, because I first saw Fargo on ENCORE about three years ago.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> Fargo is coming on HDNET on Saturday April 5th. I read a few months ago Fargo was coming to STARZ. It was on FLIX for months & months. These channels must take turns carrying stuff, because I first saw Fargo on ENCORE about three years ago.


I keep missing Fargo... so I finally set a timer when it showed on HDNet next Saturday... always meant to watch it, but haven't yet.

On a thread-related note.. I updated my first post now that all 5 Ape movies are showing in the Guide. Lots of repeat airings to catch them again, so I just listed the premiere. Saturday is the oddball, since it premieres in the afternoon, though it also has a repeat airing at 8pm as well.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

In high-def, you'll get to see how chincy the later sequels were. In one of them, they didn't have enough budget for rank-and-file apes, so in some scenes they had people wearing photos of ape faces affixed to their own faces.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

AntAltMike said:


> In high-def, you'll get to see how chincy the later sequels were. In one of them, they didn't have enough budget for rank-and-file apes, so in some scenes they had people wearing photos of ape faces affixed to their own faces.


That's just wrong... (not you, the concept is wrong)! I'll have to be on the lookout for faux apes when I watch next week.

I do know, from watching several behind the scenes shows, that the original producers didn't want to do the first sequel, but the studio strongarmed them... then they really didn't want to do any more, hence why they blew up the earth at the end of "Beneath the..."... but again the studios wanted more.


----------

